# Infrared



## timethief (Apr 10, 2009)

Please enjoy. 








Sem.​​


----------



## timethief (Apr 11, 2009)

nothing guys ? give me something..


----------



## Rere (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting angle and image. What or where is it?


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 11, 2009)

Very powerful. Nice contrast and wicked use of empty space. The patterns on the wall and in the clouds just keep drawing you back to the tower.


----------



## timethief (Apr 11, 2009)

> Interesting angle and image. What or where is it?



Its in Dubai. These were the old style houses here. this is part of the rooftop.


----------



## timethief (Apr 12, 2009)

> Very powerful. Nice contrast and wicked use of empty space. The patterns on the wall and in the clouds just keep drawing you back to the tower.



Thanks for the comments rufus. always appreciate your feedback.


----------



## timethief (Apr 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 16, 2009)

beautiful picture, love it


----------



## timethief (Apr 16, 2009)

> beautiful picture, love it



Thanks alwazeer for the comments.


----------



## Tsanand (Apr 17, 2009)

Interesting and unique perspective. The contrast is beautiful and the clouds look threatening. Well shoot.

Thomas
Walk the Wilderness


----------



## timethief (Apr 17, 2009)

> Interesting and unique perspective. The contrast is beautiful and the clouds look threatening. Well shoot.



Thank you for your comments. welcome to the forum.


----------

